# What Are We Eating For 2016



## Steve

Thought I would start a new thread for the coming year..
New Year's in our house is just another day.. Nothing special food wise..

*Supper* tonight (New Year's Eve) will be homemade chicken burgers on the BBQ..

Some sort of a steamed veggie to go with it.. Probably green and yellow beans with sour cream..

*Breakfast *New Year's Day: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of Turkey Bacon for my Princess
3 scrambled eggs for me.. 

*Lunch:* As usual, a BIG hug and kiss from my dearest wife, my Princess......

*HERE'S WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR*


----------



## Steve

New Year's Day and I have to again figure out what to make for supper..
I know I had burgers last night, but these will be more like a minced steak..

I have some minced Moose that I will thaw and make some Moose Burgers on the BBQ..
Caramelized onions with sliced mushrooms to go on top of the burgers..

A turnip casserole would go well with the burgers..
I also have some coleslaw which will go well..

White chocolate pudding for dessert.. I will scrape some dark chocolate on top for appearance..

Voila !!!!  A perfect meal for the New Year..


----------



## Karen99

We had Sizzling Rice Soup and Hong Kong Style chow Mein.


----------



## jujube

I vow to cook tastier and healthier meals for 2016.  I was utterly demoralized when I heard that the houseflies had gotten together and taken up a collection to fix the screen door.


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Saturday) I made a stew in the slow cooker..
I have NO idea what kind of meat it was, but it turned out very good.. Put some stock, worcester sauce, onions, carrots, parsnips, mushrooms and green peas..

I made a small amount of pasta to go with it as a base..


----------



## Steve

Again today it looks like a casserole night.. Snowing, cold, and windy.. Temperature will drop to -27c by suppertime with brisk winds.. NO BBQ tonight..

I have a casserole that I make with B/S chicken cubed to which I add a ton of veggies..
That could go over quite well tonight and it is easy eating..

I LOVE those one dish meals.. Easy to make and easy to clean up after..

A dessert could be in order which might be some white chocolate pudding with some dark chocolate scraped on top..


----------



## RadishRose

The other day besides a ho hum meatloaf  I made parsnip and ginger soup. I went to the store for a small piece of ginger, ended up spending 25.00 on other stuff. Why do I do that???  The soup was delicious, though.

Last night was Chinese delivery.
For me, wonton soup and shrimp with black bean sauce.
For grandson, combo platter #24; spareribs, pork fried rice and eggroll.

The Chinese places in our delivery range all have the same menu. They are all getting pretty boring. I would rather Thai but grandson won't eat any of it.


----------



## Karen99

Ho hum meatloaf, Rose?  I bet it was good.  I haven't made meat loaf in a while.  We went to Costco and I got a rotisserie chicken.  Dinner was chicken sandwiches on wheat bread and cottage cheese with pineapple..  thats one lazy dinner, but it was just right.  I'm thinking chicken tacos tomorrow


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Monday) will most likely be Salmon patties that I will make..
Served with sour cream as a dip, sauce..

Steamed green and yellow beans..
Coleslaw..
Sliced tomato with EVOO and fresh basil..


Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of Turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 scrambled eggs with a bit of cheese for me..
Pot of Folgers


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  red curry with tons of veggies and tofu.  Rice.


----------



## oldman

My wife makes tofu and vegetable curry once a month. Very good and super nutritional. I once had it in Hong Kong and I thought my tongue had vaporized. Big difference between how it is made here in America and in the Far East.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> My wife makes tofu and vegetable curry once a month. Very good and super nutritional. I once had it in Hong Kong and I thought my tongue had vaporized. Big difference between how it is made here in America and in the Far East.



At home my hubby makes us curries all the time.  But the veggies and herbs available in Thailand are much different.  Completely different flavours.  Very healthy. My husband always asks for very spicy and I get medium.


----------



## oldman

Ameriscot said:


> At home my hubby makes us curries all the time.  But the veggies and herbs available in Thailand are much different.  Completely different flavours.  Very healthy. My husband always asks for very spicy and I get medium.



My wife buys the ingredients at an "Exotic" foods store in Harrisburg. The taste is different than the domesticate items that are raised here in the U.S. I remember being in Singapore on one of my visits and ordering just a plain hamburger and french fries for lunch. I did this just to compare the difference to what I was used to. I asked for ketchup and the server did not know what I meant. He gave me curry and chili sauce in a bowel served with a spoon. I never thought to smell or taste it before putting it on my french fries. As soon as I put the first french fry into my mouth, I knew instantly that it wasn't ketchup. Immediately, the sweat beads appeared.


----------



## Steve

We almost NEVER eat foods the second day.. I try to cook just enough for the two of us to finish everything..
HOWEVER .....................................
I still have half a casserole leftover from Sunday.. The one with chicken breasts and veggies..

For tonight (Tuesday) I will be reheating the balance of the casserole but I will add some extra cheese first, just to make it taste fresh.....................


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> My wife buys the ingredients at an "Exotic" foods store in Harrisburg. The taste is different than the domesticate items that are raised here in the U.S. I remember being in Singapore on one of my visits and ordering just a plain hamburger and french fries for lunch. I did this just to compare the difference to what I was used to. I asked for ketchup and the server did not know what I meant. He gave me curry and chili sauce in a bowel served with a spoon. I never thought to smell or taste it before putting it on my french fries. As soon as I put the first french fry into my mouth, I knew instantly that it wasn't ketchup. Immediately, the sweat beads appeared.



Communication can be difficult when ordering food in another country!  

I love the food here in Thailand but some restaurants put whole cloves of garlic in their dishes.  I love garlic but not that much!


----------



## QuickSilver

Is there a such thing as too much garlic?    I've never experienced it...   oh wait... I take that back..  one times I put some whole bulbs in the oven drizzled with olive oil and baked until tender...   I ate WAAAAAAAAY too much...  the tummy didn't handle it that well.


----------



## Karen99

chicken tacos last night


----------



## 911

I go to a Pennsylvania Dutch restaurant occasionally and eat my favorite Dutch dish, Schnitz and Knepp. Check it out. You may like it.


----------



## RadishRose

Karen99 said:


> Ho hum meatloaf, Rose?  I bet it was good.  I haven't made meat loaf in a while.  We went to Costco and I got a rotisserie chicken.  Dinner was chicken sandwiches on wheat bread and cottage cheese with pineapple..  thats one lazy dinner, but it was just right.  I'm thinking chicken tacos tomorrow



You are kind, Karen. I'm with you on those rotisserie chickens; sometimes they'r cheaper than making our own! I usually buy one a week. My grandson and I pick on it, and doggie gets her share. Sometimes she gets most of it, of course without skin and bone.

Now I'm thinking of cottage cheese with pineapple...mmmmm.


----------



## Karen99

RadishRose said:


> You are kind, Karen. I'm with you on those rotisserie chickens; sometimes they'r cheaper than making our own! I usually buy one a week. My grandson and I pick on it, and doggie gets her share. Sometimes she gets most of it, of course without skin and bone.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of cottage cheese with pineapple...mmmmm.



yess!  My doggie is always delighted when a cooked chicken arrives.  Rose, I love cottage cheese with fruit or sliced tomato sprinkled with a bit of garlic salt and pepper.


----------



## RadishRose

Karen99 said:


> yess!  My doggie is always delighted when a cooked chicken arrives.  Rose, I love cottage cheese with fruit or sliced tomato sprinkled with a bit of garlic salt and pepper.


----------



## Karen99

Tonight...Homemade Lentil Soup..I'm happy


----------



## Steve

Reheated foods are definitely NOT my speciality ......ECH !!!!! Lousy supper last night.. ............ I reheated the Chicken casserole from Sunday....... NO  GOOD !!!

Temperature turned mild and NO wind, so a BBQ will be in order for supper tonight (Wednesday).......
I have some pre marinated B/S chicken breasts, or some Veal rib steaks to BBQ..

For the main veggie, a Turnip casserole should go well with a BBQ..
Coleslaw as well..
I have some HUGE mushrooms that will see the BBQ as well..

For dessert, some thawed frozen fruit with sour cream ........

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of Turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 scrambled eggs for me..
Pot of Folgers.....


----------



## Shalimar

Karen, would you care to share your recipe for lentil soup?


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  chicken wrap made with lemongrass and Thai herbs and seeds and shredded veggies
Dinner:  fried rice with pineapple and ham


----------



## Karen99

Shalimar said:


> Karen, would you care to share your recipe for lentil soup?



Hi, Shalimar..I posted the recipe in the recipe section.  Have fun with it.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Karen99

We had homemade chili from the freezer and green salad with avocado and tomato.


----------



## jujube

I was looking at a cookbook today from the 70's that had the favorite recipes of the "ladies of the church".  As you can imagine, the following ingredients kept showing up:  cocktail wieners, Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Soup,  Velveeta cheese, large tub of Kool Whip, maraschino cherries, cream cheese, pineapple tidbits, French's Onion Soup mix, and the like.  After I snickered a little, my mouth started watering and I had to go make a tuna casserole and an ice-box pie.  Ummmm-ummmmm.  Damn the carbohydrates....clogged arteries ahead!  I'll diet tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Is there a such thing as too much garlic?    I've never experienced it...   oh wait... I take that back..  one times I put some whole bulbs in the oven drizzled with olive oil and baked until tender...   I ate WAAAAAAAAY too much...  the tummy didn't handle it that well.



We got to a restaurant that would change your mind, in fact many Thai restaurants put whole unsliced cloves of garlic in their dishes!


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Thursday) was some small rib steaks on the BBQ..

Steamed and smashed carrots and parsnips
Coleslaw

Frozen, thawed fruit with heavy cream..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of Turkey bacon for my wife
3 scrambled eggs with some grated cheese for me..


----------



## Ameriscot

Nothing exciting today.  Trying to have some light eating days.

Lunch:  potato, shrimp, pineapple salad
Dinner:  glass noodle soup with pork


----------



## Steve

Yesterday (Friday) was food shopping day which means we got home at suppertime with nothing out for supper.. I took out of the freezer 2 B/S chicken breasts that I had dry marinated before freezing and put them on the BBQ frozen...

I had some broccoli that I steamed and we ended up having a rather decent meal and FAST !!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch: veggie stir fry with cashews and pineapple and rice
Dinner: pad thai with shrimp


----------



## Karen99

Dinner out..I had grilled lemon garlic shrimp, baked potato with sour cream, Brussel sprouts.  Dessert at home will be some juicy oranges. These are from a neighbor's tree and just delicious.


----------



## Steve

Tuna Casserole with a ton of veggies in the casserole.. Actually it turned out to be a veggie casserole with tuna..


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  green curry with tons of veggies and tofu, a side of rice, a large Singha beer.


----------



## Jackie22

chicken salad, jello....no bread days for me


----------



## Steve

Over 30 cms of snow, Flash freezing, and winds of up to 100 kms is the forecast for today and tomorrow..
I guess I will be cooking indoors for sure.. Another type of casserole or maybe a meatloaf made with minced turkey or minced chicken.. 

I have NO shortage of veggies including a salad, but I will decide at the last moment what to make..


*PS*..... I forgot to mention yesterday with the Tuna casserole that I have some leftovers ....... ECH !!!


----------



## tortiecat

Breakfast - orange juice, banana, homemade muffin and coffee.


----------



## Shalimar

Chicken and shrimp tacos Mermaidine. Lol. The best.


----------



## Karen99

Spicy Chicken noodle soup (homemade from freezer reheated in mighty microwave..lol) lettuce, tomato, avocado salad, fresh oranges for dessert.


----------



## Steve

I HAVE SOME MEATLOAF LEFTOVER AS WELL  !!!!!!!
Guess it will go into the fridge till it goes off and then into the garbage..
We are NOT the best leftover eaters..

For tonight (Monday) it is a bit nippy and windy, so I will be cooking inside again..
As I post this, it is -33c with a nice wind.....

I have some frozen chicken breasts that are marinated before freezing that I will put in my George Foreman griller..

A salad or better still, a turnip casserole to go with it..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife..
French toast for me served with brown sugar and cheese..


----------



## Karen99

We had tuna sandwiches on whole wheat with bread and butter pickles and baby carrots on the side.  Dessert was sliced bananas sautéed in a little butter and brown sugar...I love that treat!


----------



## Yaya

I had a sweet tooth tonite and pigged out on dates. Talk about sugar load!


----------



## applecruncher

Wrap sandwich with ham, mozzarella cheese, hot peppers...heated.


----------



## Karen99

Yaya said:


> I had a sweet tooth tonite and pigged out on dates. Talk about sugar load!



I love dates, Yaya!  I think I need to buy some..my fave is Medjool.  I had a Date Shake in Indio,CA...which is not far from Palm Springs..but that shake is obscenely rich!


----------



## Steve

Tuesday supper was chicken drumsticks on the BBQ without anything on them, just plain...
A fresh salad with my dressing..

NO  LEFTOVERS !!!


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had Chicken Tenders wrapped in a tempura batter, and sweet chilli sauce...with carrot & swede mash....


This morning, I'm working from home instead of down the pitface, so I had a leisurely late breakfast of cocktail Blini's topped with Mild blue  cheese.. 

...and I've just eaten 2 dark chocolate peppermint fingers ...dangers of working from home, you could eat all day long LOL


----------



## vickyNightowl

Is it lunchtime yet? I'm hungy looking at all these recipes.tonight I'm making fried cod with garlic greek sauce called skordalia.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Wednesday) I made B/S chicken breasts pre-marinated before on the BBQ.. I put them frozen on the grill..
A turnip casserole was the veggie..
NO LEFTOVERS !!!!!


----------



## Karen99

Hamburger, zucchini, mushrooms, onions...over steamed rice.  I season this up with garlic, paprika, chili flakes...very quick in a skillet.  Sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  stir fry with pineapple, cashews, tons of veggies in a gorgeous sauce.  Rice.
Dinner:  probably a salad with shrimp.  Trying to behave after 2 days of decadence and lots of beer.


----------



## Karen99

Out for dinner...ravioli green salad, garlic bread..oh so good!


----------



## Steve

Supper (Thursday) was small steaks on the BBQ

Steamed and smashed carrots then I added some peas..
Orange jello made with orange juice..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife..
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me..


----------



## Steve

OK........... It's winter up here..... We just had a nice snow storm and another one is on the way for Saturday.. It's not that bad temperature wise.. Only -24c which is OK but a bit nippy.............  TIME FOR SOME COMFORT FOOD ..........

Meatloaf is always considered a comfort food... I will be making a good meatloaf for supper on Saturday..... I will start out with some good minced *MOOSE* meat...
Yup, I am making a *MOOSE MEATLOAF* .... Herbs and spices and an egg... That's all.....
For the veggie, again comfort veggies are peas and carrots..
I will steam carrots, smash them a bit on the course side, add butter, caraway seeds, and some thawed frozen peas.....
For dessert, I still have some jello made with juice that I will serve with heavy cream..


----------



## kaufen

I made a broccoli and cheese casserole last night I wanted to share the secret ingredient : PORK RINDS!
It made me crazy through the holiday that every casserole was made with  RitzCrackers, so I made my LC and added sour cream and an egg and a ton  of cheese for weight. AWESOMENESS


----------



## Steve

Now I have another small problem..................
I took out of the freezer a piece of meat that looks like a roast of some kind and I have absolutely NO idea what kind of animal it is.. I would give you a guesstimate of about one kilo (about 2 pounds) in weight.. I know it isn't beef but that's all I can say....

I will put it in the slow cooker with some stock, herbs, spices and cook for about 6 or more hours.. I really don't know what else to do with it.....

Any other suggestions ???????????


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch: pad thai with shrimp, mango smoothie


----------



## Bobw235

I will at some point be eating this caramel pecan cheesecake that my wife spent hours on yesterday.    Tasted it this morning and it just reaffirmed that she's not lost her baking touch.


----------



## Karen99

Looks amazing, Bob.  What a treat!  We had company so I just cooked a pot roast with veggies and peach cobbler for dessert.  It was a very rainy day and that pot roast smelled like heaven.


----------



## Shalimar

Mean mean mean.


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner last night: Thai red curry with tofu and veggies

Lunch: a spicy papaya,Thai noodles, peanut, tomato salad


----------



## Bobw235

Karen99 said:


> Looks amazing, Bob.  What a treat!  We had company so I just cooked a pot roast with veggies and peach cobbler for dessert.  It was a very rainy day and that pot roast smelled like heaven.



It was delicious!  Had two pieces.  I think my wife is trying to kill me with her baking.    Your dinner sounds like a real treat.  Love a good pot roast.  Today is a good one for that here in my neck of the woods.  Snowy and cold.


----------



## Karen99

Bobw235 said:


> I was delicious!  Had two pieces.  I think my wife is trying to kill me with her baking.    Your dinner sounds like a real treat.  Love a good pot roast.  Today is a good one for that here in my neck of the woods.  Snowy and cold.



My late MIL was a talented baker and I can't see an apple pie that I don't think of her.  She put great love into her baking..and left a very sweet legacy..in more ways than one.

i really like your quote


----------



## Shalimar

Homemade burritos, sun dried tomato, olive, sweet onion, red pepper, mushroom and spinach salad. Spicy garlic dressing.  Dessert,  fresh baked apple pie with all butter crust for supper.


----------



## Bobw235

Went out for dinner at an Italian restaurant we'd never tried.  What an outstanding meal!  I had an appetizer of Ricotta Gnocchi "Gnudi", which was served with Tuscan sausage and a roasted tomato ragu.  Then for the main course it was Garganelli alla Bolognese, with house made Garganelli pasta and a braised sauce of beef, veal and pork with shaved Parmigiano Reggiano.  Amazingly good.  Dessert was Torta Calda Al Cioccolato, which is warm chocolate cake, toasted almond gelato and candied almonds.  Perfect for splitting with my wife.  A great meal.


----------



## Karen99

Homemade soup today..chicken,celery, onion, small shells, grated carrot, half a jar of pimentos...  I baked a pan of cornbread. Fresh slice pears.

Everyone's food sounds delish...


----------



## Steve

Last night (Monday) we were out of town so upon returning I had to come up with something FAST for supper.. I had a package of chicken thighs bone and skin on defrosted in the fridge, so I cut away the excess fat, sprinkled them with some seasoning and put them on the BBQ......

While all this was going on, I peeled and cut up some carrots and parsnips, and put them in the steamer on the stove.. I then mashed them up good and we had a decent meal..

For dessert, I have a box of Maroc little oranges that we both dug into..
Pot of tea and we were very full and satisfied.........................


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  chicken sandwich and fries, iced green tea
Dinner: green curry with tofu and tons of veggies, coconut cream


----------



## QuickSilver

Karen99 said:


> Looks amazing, Bob.  What a treat!  We had company so I just cooked a pot roast with veggies and peach cobbler for dessert.  It was a very rainy day and that pot roast smelled like heaven.



I love the concept of pot roast... but to be honest... I have never been able to make a tender one..  It's always stringy and dry... What cut of meat do you buy and what is your secret?


----------



## Karen99

QuickSilver said:


> I love the concept of pot roast... but to be honest... I have never been able to make a tender one..  It's always stringy and dry... What cut of meat do you buy and what is your secret?



QS..the truth is I love a 7-bone or chuck...to me a bone makes it tastier..I put it in a roasting pan..just like my mom had..an oval roaster lined with foil...I season with a package of Lipton Beefy Mushroom sprinkled over it...I cut up carrot, celery, and white onion and potatoes.arranged around the roast .then sprinkle with parsley flakes, paprika, garlic powder...put the lid on and let it cook til it falls apart...350 degrees...  That's my super easy recipe.  I've also made it on the stove in a pot to start..with the oil and browning...then to the oven.  I've also made this in a disposable foil pan if I'm making this "to go"..like as a meal for family or friends during a bad time, etc. if you do that just seal the top with foil and I set it on a baking sheet because it's heavy.

You can add a little olive oil to the veggies if they seem dry and just check on them now and then.  i do not add liquid.  You can also buy cut up frozen stew veggies which are excellent..and just dump those in with the roast...I've used frozen stew veggies with baked chicken too.  You can add parsnips if you like..and make your veggies suit your taste.  

I hope this is helpful..I'm no gourmet..but I always do a good pot roast. Long low cooking makes a tough cut of meat meltingly good.  Do trim extra fat.  You can make gravy from pan juices or pour them into a cup and skim the fat.  Another tip...i use leftover roast, veggies and juice for soup or stew in a day or two....which is fun 

I'd love to hear anyone else's tips or secrets with pot roast or whatever.


----------



## Karen99

Scrambled eggs, buttered toast and jam...banana..


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner last night:  veggie fried rice with shrimp
Breakfast:  porridge/raisins/cinnamon/soy milk, cantelope, toast, tea


----------



## Karen99

We went out..Japanese...Miso Soup and we split a big Sushi roll with shrimp, crab, avocado and whatever. Had hot tea..which was just perfect.


----------



## Shalimar

Homemade peanut porridge. Tastes like warm peanut butter cookie batter. Contains enough protein per bowl for sixty five 
percent daily requirement for person my size, more if milk is added.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shali, peanut porridge?  Do you just add peanut butter to your porridge?  I know some who do that. 

Dinner Sat. night:  Pad Thai with tofu and ground peanuts
Breakfast:  went out for a late breakfast this morning (it's the only meal we normally eat at home here):  French toast, eggs, sausage, bacon, cafe au lait, oj


----------



## Shalimar

No Annie, it's ground up peanuts, soy grits, milk powder, honey, water.  You can add raisins if you wish.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> No Annie, it's ground up peanuts, soy grits, milk powder, honey, water.  You can add raisins if you wish.



Interesting!  And I always have raisins or other dried fruit in my porridge (or fresh berries).


----------



## Steve

I eat my porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream............ For breakfast..

I was away for a few days as I got a new computer.. Just learning how to use it..
Last night (Saturday) I made steaks on the BBQ.. I put them on the grill frozen.....

Steamed cauliflower was the veggie...


----------



## Steve

Chicken burgers on the BBQ was for supper tonight (Sunday)..

A salad was the veggie..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lasagna.


----------



## Karen99

Boneless chicken breast..zucchini...green salad


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  glass noodle soup with veggies
Dinner:  noddles with tofu, veggies, cashews, herbs and parmesan to sprinkle on top


----------



## Karen99

we shared a salad I made with lettuce, black olives, cucumbers, grape tomato, grated carrot, red cabbage, green onion and hard boiled egg slices...vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Monday) I made my Salmon patties on the stove..

Steamed green and yellow beans with sour cream was the veggie..

Frozen (thawed) fruit with heavy cream for dessert ...


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner for two:  vegetarian option
Spring rolls
Creamy mushroom soup with lime leaves in a coconut shell
Creamy green curry with veggies and deep fried tofu
Chinese spinach with garlic and soy sauce
Stir fried veggies
Steamed jasmine rice
Veggie fried rice


----------



## Karen99

Shrimp sautée ..lemon slices...steamed carrots...toast points....apple and pear slices


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Wednesday) will be a casserole night for supper..
Not sure what one I will make, but it will be with B/S chicken breast, loads of veggies, and some kind of sauce..
It will most likely be baked in the oven..


----------



## Karen99

Scrambled egg with chopped green chiles and cheese wrapped in a whole wheat tortilla.  Fresh Mango for dessert.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  Sweet Sisters Cafe
2 poached eggs on top of a bed of assorted veggies - some of which I don't know the name for
2 slices of toasted homemade whole grain seeded bread
Lemongrass tea
Delicious!!!!!


----------



## vickyNightowl

Ameriscot,that does sound deliscious!

Homemade Lentil soup
Black wrinkled olives
Toasted whole grain bread
Small piece of feta 
Yum!


----------



## Steve

Last night (Thursday) I made a simple meal..
 Small steaks on the BBQ and I put them on the grill frozen..
 Steamed cauliflower..
 Frozen fruit (thawed) with heavy cream..
 Pot of tea..


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  pad thai with tofu
Dinner:  vegetable fried rice with 2 fried eggs on top, 2 beers


----------



## Karen99

Homemade Chicken Veggie Soup with crackers...Apple for dessert


----------



## Steve

Chicken breasts on the grill..
 I dry marinate my B/S chicken breasts and then freeze them with the marinate..
 I then put them on the grill frozen..

 A salad was the veggie..


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  sometimes I want a non-Thai meal so I had what they were calling English breakfast:  juice, fruit, eggs, bacon, fried tomato, baked beans, toast.  I'm full!


----------



## Shalimar

Stir fry ginger cashew shrimp with black beans, and lemon rice.


----------



## Karen99

Went out for sushi with friends...good time and yummy food.


----------



## Steve

I will be doing some food shopping today, so I have NO idea what will be for supper till I get home..
I will buy something to cook for sure..


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  glass noodle soup with pork


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) was a meatloaf made with minced turkey..

 I also made a turnip casserole in the oven at the same time..


----------



## Karen99

Baked chicken, mixed veggies, sautéed mushrooms, fresh orange for dessert


----------



## Cookie

Cheese, tomato & mayo sandwich and a glass of milk.


----------



## Steve

Sounds good, Karen......


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Steve said:


> Thought I would start a new thread for the coming year..
> New Year's in our house is just another day.. Nothing special food wise..
> 
> *Supper* tonight (New Year's Eve) will be homemade chicken burgers on the BBQ..
> 
> Some sort of a steamed veggie to go with it.. Probably green and yellow beans with sour cream..
> 
> *Breakfast *New Year's Day: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of Turkey Bacon for my Princess
> 3 scrambled eggs for me..
> 
> *Lunch:* As usual, a BIG hug and kiss from my dearest wife, my Princess......
> 
> *HERE'S WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR*



Happy New Year's to you and yours too! 

Here in cajun country we always have Pork, black-eyed peas, and cabbage to start off the New Year. Some even include corn bread too. I've done this for so long that I think I would actually have an anxiety attack if I didn't eat these things to start off the New Year!


----------



## Steve

Chicken B/S on the BBQ.. Not the marinated one, just plain..

 Steamed and smashed carrots and parsnips..


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  at one our favourite cafes - always creative and well-presented

3 fish cakes
salad with several types of dark leaves, red cabbage, red onions, carrots, sprouts, seeds, something crunchy I couldn't identify and something that tasted like licorice - really tasty!


----------



## Steve

Casserole made with chicken breast, a ton of veggies, can of mushroom soup, and cheese....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven grilled lamb chops with broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## Karen99

Green salad with chicken, grape tomato, cucumber, green onion, and a little shredded mozzarella..glazed lemon pound cake for dessert. :love_heart:


----------



## vickyNightowl

Homemade hamburgers with a side of vinegrette salad.


----------



## clover




----------



## NancyNGA

Must have been good, whatever it was, Clover.  Ha! Ha!


----------



## clover

NancyNGA said:


> Must have been good, whatever it was, Clover.  Ha! Ha!



Thought I would ask first. Do you allow plate licking on Senior Forum ?


----------



## NancyNGA

clover said:


> Thought I would ask first. Do you allow plate licking on Senior Forum ?


Oh yes!   Definitely cool here.


----------



## clover

NancyNGA said:


> Oh yes!   Definitely cool here.



Oh goody. Waste not want not


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol1:


----------



## RadishRose

Tonight, braised beef pot roast with sliced onions, broccoli rabe with garlic and olive oil, roasted caulifowerettes with smoked paprika.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

My Honey's good grilling with my sides.


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  mushroom/cashew/veggie curry with rice


----------



## BlunderWoman

I eat a lot of tuna steaks with lime juice and chopped cilantro. I really love a good tuna steak.  I also eat a lot of berries, apples, spinach, okra


----------



## Steve

Last night (Wednesday) I made chicken drums on the BBQ.. Yes it was stormy, but not that windy..

A fresh salad..

Fruit with heavy cream..


----------



## Karen99

Pot roast w/ veggies..green salad


----------



## Steve

Small ribs on the BBQ for supper on Friday..

Steamed broccoli


----------



## Steve

For Saturday, we are having a birthday supper for one of our friends..
I will make a casserole in the oven using B/S chicken breast, loads of veggies, cheese, and just a bit of pasta..

Birthday cake for dessert..


----------



## Steve

Yesterday (Saturday) we had over for supper our friends.. It was her birthday, so I decided to cook them a meal..

 I made a casserole with chicken breast, a ton of veggies including diced tomatoes, cheese, and I added some scoobie doos to stretch the casserole and make it good.. Baked it in the oven topped with more cheese, and sprinkled freshly cut parsley over the top.....

 A small fresh salad with my homemade dressing on the side..

 Birthday cake with vanilla ice-cream..

 Pot of coffee.......

 A great time was had by all !!!!!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Today it's going to be roast Guinea fowl with potato & celeriac mash and broccoli.  It's hard to get a reasonably priced chicken that has any taste, but Guinea fowl is pretty good (especially at a reduced price).


----------



## Babsinbloom65

For Super Bowl Sunday we are eating wild rice and shrimp casserole, salad, rolls, and pumpkin pie and cantaloupe.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Mrs. L  goes to Tai-chi on Monday evenings, so it's a late dinner for us.  I'm making cottage pie for this evening.  We've just finished lunch which was a homemade spiced pork & apple burger with a (Ukranian recipe) coleslaw.  This uses a light vinagrette style dressing instead of mayo.


----------



## Ameriscot

Non-Thai dinner tonight:  
Philly cheesesteak and fries.


----------



## Karen99

We had shrimp fajitas with guacamole...and fresh pineapple for dessert.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Today's cold weather calls for chicken, sausage, and shrimp gumbo with a side of potato salad.


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Today Chicken Enchilada Pasta with salad.


----------



## Ameriscot

Last night's dinner:  veggie fried rice and chicken sate


----------



## Karen99

We had unexpected company so we got a pizza.  It was delish!


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  Red curry soup with tofu, steamed rice (100 baht - about $3)


----------



## Babsinbloom65

Fridays at our house are encore days. We open the refrigerator, pull out all the covered containers of things that we ate Monday-Thursday, and put whatever we want out of those containers on our plates. If there is anything left after that I try to freeze it or share it with one or two of neighbors who live by theirselves.


----------



## Ameriscot

While we are spending the winter in Thailand we eat out for both lunch and dinner every day.  Great food and most is pretty cheap.  It would probably cost as much to cook it ourselves.  

Today I had dessert first, then lunch:


----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful food Annie! I eat dessert first also. Lol.


----------



## Cookie

Lovely looking fare, Annie.  Desert looks very enticing.


----------



## Shalimar

Sending you virtual  homemade ice cream with Belgian chocolate pieces Cookie.


----------



## Cookie

Shali!  Good morning and thank you, I can sure use some ice cream today.  

Here's some tiramisu cake for all, compliments of favorite bakery. Dig in!


----------



## Ameriscot

OMG I'm getting a sugar rush here!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shali and Cookie, the cafe is owned by a guy names Hans.  Guessing he's Belgian.  

Here are some of the other offerings which I'll be sampling:


----------



## Ameriscot

Arrived at our resort this afternoon.  Impressed. 

Dinner:  we chose the set meal that was for Valentine's Day and also my pre-birthday posh dinner.

Starter:  Rock lobster salad
Mains:  Grilled Australian beef tenderloin with grilled vegetables and red wine reduction
Dessert:  Tiramasu
Drinks:  2 mai tais, tea

It was gorgeous!  The beef melted in my mouth.  Hubby had the same.


----------



## Shalimar

Ooooooh. Wonderful Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Ooooooh. Wonderful Annie.



It was really, really, really delicious.  Dinner view:



Looking forward to breakfast (oink).  The menu looks huge and includes one of my favourites - pain au chocolat!


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Thursday) will be a Tuna casserole for supper..
 I like to add a ton of veggies in the casserole making it a one dish meal..


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  stir fried veggies and shrimp with steamed rice.


----------



## vickyNightowl

This thread is yummy!

I'm making moussaka.


----------



## Ameriscot

Breakfast:  porridge with raisins and cinnamon and soy milk, toast made with a homemade seeded bread, white tea


----------



## Karen99

we had bbq Saturday...steak, chicken, veggie packets in foil, salad, sourdough bread.  I made pecan brownies for dessert


----------



## vickyNightowl

I wish I had an all dressed souvlaki.


----------



## Arachne

spanikopita, manouri cheese, plain Greek yogurt and grapes..


----------



## Ameriscot

A curry made with lots of veggies and Quorn (vegetarian) meatballs.  Serve atop rice and asparagus.  Salad.


----------



## Ameriscot

Reviving food thread.

Dinner:  veggie (peas, cauliflower, courgettes (zucchini), peppers, onions, mushrooms) and Quorn (meat substitute) curry, on a bed of asparagus and basmati rice.   Salad. Elderflower tonic water with lime.


----------



## happytime

We always have ham hocks, blackeyed peas an greens of some kind. Usually mustard or collards, suppose to bring good luck here in the south.


----------



## Ameriscot

Had company so we had something different.  Chicken breast wrapped in bacon, potatoes and gravy, asparagus, salad.


----------



## kaufen

I took out of the freezer 2 B/S chicken breasts that I had dry marinated before freezing and put them on the BBQ frozen.


----------

